# I dont care, she wanna be a man



## Big Worm (Oct 13, 2012)

Imma treat ya like a man.

I agree 100%


----------



## SFGiants (Oct 13, 2012)

They find out how much a man they when their getting smacked around but a man doing what he just did is not a man but a coward as bitch punk sissy boy that has to hit girls to win a fight.


----------



## Big Worm (Oct 13, 2012)

I couldnt just blast a girl like that, but if I was being phsycally attacked by one I'd definitely stop it with whatever force necessary. She did spit on him and hit him from what I read on the news story.  He was a little late with the punch if that's what he really thought he needed to do to protect himself since she had already backed off.


----------



## Bro Bundy (Oct 13, 2012)

bahahahahaha


----------



## Jada (Oct 13, 2012)

U going down now! Damn he laid her out:0 WTF! Talk about early retirement)
Bus drivers have to deal with so much shit but damn he just went a little too far.  What funny is how he says u going down and he knew what to throw a straight uppercut, it's like he practiced that shit while drivin EVeryday)


----------



## 63Vette (Oct 13, 2012)

I saw that shit yesterday and I will be honest - there have been a couple of mouthy skank ass bitches that I wanted to do that to- problem is that whole never hit a woman kept me from bich slapping any of them. But honest to God, she had that shit coming so maybe now she will keep her nasty ass mouth in check. 

She exceeded the N***** quota and plus her breaf stank.

Fun to watch,
Vette


----------



## HH (Oct 13, 2012)

Lmao,that's fucked up. He should have just called te police and have a read restraining order put so she can never ride his bus again,and sue for damages,chances are he won't get much from her,as you can tell..... But I would never hit a woman,but in his case-I would pay a crack head $200 to beat the shit out of her


----------



## ccpro (Oct 13, 2012)

Let the animals be animals!


----------



## JOMO (Oct 13, 2012)

didnt put enough body weight into it!


----------



## ccpro (Oct 13, 2012)

JOMO said:


> didnt put enough body weight into it!


I agree that punch should have nocked the bitch out, he must have grazed her.


----------



## JOMO (Oct 13, 2012)

No, he hit her square. Just didn't know how to punch like the majority of people.


----------



## bubbagump (Oct 13, 2012)

Fuck that bitch.  She got exactly what she asked for. You wanna be a gangsta ? That's the life you chose, its a different set of rules.    Mama always said, stupid is as stupid does.....


----------



## DarksideSix (Oct 13, 2012)

saw this on TID....LMFAO!!!


----------



## PFM (Oct 13, 2012)

ccpro said:


> Let the animals be animals!



This ^^^^^^^^^^^^^^


----------



## SAD (Oct 13, 2012)

Racist bastards.

What if those were human beings on that bus?  Would you still be so close minded?  Wait, uh, I mean, shit. I'm out.



Disclaimer :  Don't punch women.  You never know when an angry 293lb Shrek with PTSD is sitting in the back of the bus.


----------



## Tilltheend (Oct 13, 2012)

Yeah if she wants to swing on him like that if he hits her a few times thats normal reaction. No more than that, thats too much.


----------



## PFM (Oct 13, 2012)

Hitting a female because you're mad is one thing, stopping some nut case with knife or weapon is another.

I'd ground her, choke her out first, but I'd make sure she marked me up real good or I'd punch myself in face a few times for the police to photograph.

Telling you this culture of being trash and acting like primates is out of control. Look at the roll models, it's by no means an excuse, but it explains everything.


----------



## SAD (Oct 13, 2012)

Tilltheend said:


> Yeah if she wants to swing on him like that if he hits her a few times thats normal reaction. No more than that, thats too much.



Can't see anyway to agree with that at all.  You would have to be a small man (both physically and mentally) to think that it's ok to hit a woman that is trying to hit you.  You're telling me you can't subdue a woman without having to punch her?  Weak.


@CrazyFmike - I agree with you on the role models and the cultural influences of all races, but particularly blacks in this country, creating a downward spiral.  And I agree that if a crazy ass woman with a weapon attacks you, use APPROPRIATE force to protect yourself and neutralize the threat.


----------



## ccpro (Oct 13, 2012)

Crazy F Mike said:


> Hitting a female because you're mad is one thing, stopping some nut case with knife or weapon is another.
> 
> I'd ground her, choke her out first, but I'd make sure she marked me up real good or I'd punch myself in face a few times for the police to photograph.
> 
> Telling you this culture of being trash and acting like primates is out of control. Look at the roll models, it's by no means an excuse, but it explains everything.



CFM,
I'v never hit a woman nor would I...but I'd like to knock the fuck out that bitch in Texas who glued her two year olds' hands to the wall!!!


----------



## SAD (Oct 13, 2012)

ccpro said:


> CFM,
> I'v never hit a woman nor would I...but I'd like to knock the fuck out that bitch in Texas who glued her two year olds' hands to the wall!!!



WTF!  Why the fuck would she do that?


----------



## DJ21 (Oct 13, 2012)

SAD said:


> WTF!  Why the fuck would she do that?



Cause she's fucking evil. Just because her toddler wasn't learning potty training fast enough! 

She got 99 years in prison though! The toddler will grow up knowing her crazy mother is rotting in prison for that. Poor child..


----------



## Christosterone (Oct 13, 2012)

Took her off her feet


----------



## SFGiants (Oct 13, 2012)

As a child watching my mother get smacked around has made hitting women a very personal issue with me, love to see anyone try to touch mom now!


----------



## SFGiants (Oct 13, 2012)

When I was a kid the club had a rule all wives and old ladies were to have their front teeth knock out to help keep their months shut.


----------



## 63Vette (Oct 13, 2012)

I have never hit a woman either but I also don't hang out with skank ass crack heads like her who think calling a working man ****** over and over and spitting on people is going to go without a major ass whooping!  What ye reap so shall ye sow brothers...

So, does anyone know how I can contribute to the bus drivers defense fund?

Karma throws uppercuts,
Vette


----------



## PillarofBalance (Oct 13, 2012)

http://www.thesmokinggun.com/documents/cleveland-bus-punch-report-687451#.UHmtKHB0cfU.facebook


----------



## bubbagump (Oct 13, 2012)

Hahaaaaa.   Her facebook says she "love to go to church and is a people person."  And she was gonna be a model but being shot and stabbed in the face put a damper on that......


----------



## DarksideSix (Oct 13, 2012)

hahahahah....still LMFAO over this!!


----------



## JOMO (Oct 13, 2012)

Crazy F Mike said:


> Hitting a female because you're mad is one thing, stopping some nut case with knife or weapon is another.
> 
> I'd ground her, choke her out first, but I'd make sure she marked me up real good or I'd punch myself in face a few times for the police to photograph.
> 
> Telling you this culture of being trash and acting like primates is out of control. Look at the roll models, it's by no means an excuse, but it explains everything.



Agreed 100%. 

YOU GOIN TO HELL NOW!..YOU GOIN TO HELL NOW!-Bus Driver


----------



## 63Vette (Oct 13, 2012)

Skank ass bitch tried to avoid paying saying she "leff her bookbag" then fucking hoof it biatch! No one owes you a damn thing. You are already on subsidized transportation. Fucking leach.

I mean this is the best Christian way,
Vette


----------



## tanuki (Oct 13, 2012)

Sad part is she's gonna see money for being stupid. In the follow up interview she seem to have lawyered up keeping quiet on the issues that led to the incident. She tried to act innocent. Society today SMH.


----------



## curls (Oct 13, 2012)

The animal got what it asked for!  This is not a woman this is an animal, there is a differance.


----------



## BigFella (Oct 14, 2012)

JOMO said:


> No, he hit her square. Just didn't know how to punch like the majority of people.


Like me! As the biggest kid in school I never learned how to punch. My wife hits harder than me!


----------



## StoliFTW (Oct 14, 2012)

yeh not sure what to make of it.. 

did she deserve it sure.. would i punch a girl like that, ever? no. 

did i enjoy watching it.. Yes !!


----------



## jennerrator (Oct 14, 2012)

video is broke


----------

